# Take the 8-HOUR Challenge and Sell More Books in 2013 **



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

*Forget about spending 8 Hours a day on promoting your book. For less than a value meal you'll learn how to take just 8 hours and invest them in actionable tasks that will pay dividends into the future. Don't you owe it to yourself to reclaim your life?*

Authors are sick and tired of spending every minute of the day promoting themselves and their books. It doesn't have to be that way. 8 Hours to Jump Start Your Career: A Step-by-Step Guide for Self-Published Authors shows you how to invest just 8 hours into actionable tasks that will pay dividends into the future freeing you up to do other things. These are not tasks thought up over night they are the results of over 2 years of research and personal experimentation. I cannot guarantee that it will make you a Bestseller, but many who've followed the tasks outlined in the book can now boast that Bestseller status. Spend it with family, go on vacation, or write your next book it's all up to you. What will you do with all that time you're going to have?

Listen to Tammie! This is the best advice I can offer a self-publishing author. She is a marketing genius with a keen eye for potential sales, a knack for beautiful cover art and most importantly a desire to help other aspiring authors.

Violet Patterson- Author of the YA fantasy ESTELAN, and Kindle Bestselling Urban Fantasy/Paranormal Romance the EMERALD SEER series.

As an independent publisher initially of print books only, we find ourselves in a funny place between self-published and mainstream. It's more difficult for an indie publisher to secure distribution deals, sales reps etc, and just when we almost gave up we secured a distributor and representation. The kindle world is just as tough for an indie publisher as it is for self-published and we almost decided not to go on kindle. The joy for the smaller operation like us is that the authors go out and make contacts and one of our authors really pushed for a kindle presence and met Tammie Clarke Gibbs online. The sharing, learning and introduction to the online world that Ms. Gibbs offered was just wonderful and so thanks to her we went ahead and dipped our toes into kindle-land!

Justina Hurley - Katy Press - katy-press.com

In this book, you will find all of the advice she has already given me, along with so much more. Indeed, this advice has changed the way I prepare my work for market, and how I approach the market when I get there.

J Bryden Lloyd (Author - UK) The Chronicles Of Jenson Quest & The Zubot Master


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

This is one of the few books that I will stand behind when it's comes to Self-Publishing Promotion.  It's a no-nonsense approach that's easy to follow.  As an author I've spent countless hours researching how to reach my target market.  I was fortunate enough to read this pre-publication and I will put my endorsement behind every step that is offered.  This is the book that you will want to reference back to for every book release.  Plain and simple, this works.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Michelle. 
Today has been awesome. The book is being received very well. It was a pleasure working with you on your covers and other marketing needs and I am thrilled at the results you've been having with the new look and all your efforts. 

Tammie


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Loved this book!  It had some great tips in it.  Already making adjustments to my Amazon author page because of it


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

KM Logan said:


> Loved this book! It had some great tips in it. Already making adjustments to my Amazon author page because of it


Thanks KM I'm thrilled that you found information that will be helpful to you!

I also wanted to drop by and thank all of the wonderful authors who attended the Book Launch Party last night! Wow...what a crowd and a one-hour event lasted 3 hours!!! Amazing... I can't thank you all enough for dropping by and sharing your comments about your experiences with the book already!!! It's only been out 3 days and to know that so many of my fellow authors are benefitting from it so quickly is just a dream come true for me. Making Bestseller status on the first day in three categories on Amazon is no small feat and it wouldn't have been possible without authors just like you...Thank You...Ok so I know I already said that, but really Thank You!

If you haven't gotten a copy yet please check it out. If you frustrated with your promotional efforts and tired of spending every moment trying to push your book off on what seems like an unwilling audience do take a break and read 8 Hours to Jump Start Your career. It WILL help you to get the control back and move you closer to your goals.

Tammie


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Since I haven't been on the boards long, no one probably noticed but I updated 3 of my book covers.  Your book really made me re-evaluate them.  They're not professional quality yet, but it will have to do until my hubby and I have some extra cash. Hopefully they don't look like a pretty woman in sweats anymore.  Maybe a pretty woman in "mom jeans"


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

KM Logan said:


> Since I haven't been on the boards long, no one probably noticed but I updated 3 of my book covers. Your book really made me re-evaluate them. They're not professional quality yet, but it will have to do until my hubby and I have some extra cash. Hopefully they don't look like a pretty woman in sweats anymore. Maybe a pretty woman in "mom jeans"


You are definitely headed on the right track...LOL. Love the "mom jeans" thing. It's funny how many of my little analogies folks are actually using now...kind of neat! I try to write where average folks like me can get the message...LOL...

Do keep me posted cause I cannot wait to see everything that you come up with.


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm working as fast as I can! I've started sample sunday on twitter, uploaded an author pic, spoken with IBC recommended artist Kate Sterling about new cover art, joined this board, accepted an offer for a blog interview, and reviewed your book on Amazon. So you can see I'm just getting started.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

DavidFWeisman said:


> I'm working as fast as I can! I've started sample sunday on twitter, uploaded an author pic, spoken with IBC recommended artist Kate Sterling about new cover art, joined this board, accepted an offer for a blog interview, and reviewed your book on Amazon. So you can see I'm just getting started.


David! That's fantastic. I'm so excited for you. Action is everything. I cannot tell you how amazing it is to hear so many authors reporting their progress as they work their way through the book. Now, I have to get busy and get the next book ready! Thank you sooo much for sharing. As you well know their is no greater honor you could have given me than to have read it. The fact that so many are using it as it was intended is just such a thrill!

Tammie


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

Still plugging away, wrote my author bio, been practicing my twitter hashtags, been posting here and in MOA and in a specialized board that may be good for science fiction novelists. And you mention that joint promotions are most effective, so I'm building relationships with other authors too. Lots of good boards for that on goodreads. Still haven't figured out how to upload the cover art for my book there though. Oh well.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

DavidFWeisman said:


> Still plugging away, wrote my author bio, been practicing my twitter hashtags, been posting here and in MOA and in a specialized board that may be good for science fiction novelists. And you mention that joint promotions are most effective, so I'm building relationships with other authors too. Lots of good boards for that on goodreads. Still haven't figured out how to upload the cover art for my book there though. Oh well.


Hi David,

That's great. You are really using the book as I intended it to be used. As for getting your cover on Goodreads email me at [email protected] and I'll be happy to help you get it on there. Thanks so much for keeping me posted on your progress and please continue to update me. I'm working on book two and can't wait to include success stories and personal accounts in it.

Have a great weekend and don't forget it's almost time for #samplesunday again.
Tammie


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup, I won't forget #samplesunday, although every day is #novellines. Joined a group for authors on Twitter. I talked to the IBC suggested artist about a new cover, she'll be less busy in a few days. Guess I'll look at my book description in the meanwhile. Also, got to start blogging again.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Just bought it, Tammie.  I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

I have my copy. Looking forward to reading it, thank you!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

JeanneM and WynneChanning,

Awesome! I cannot wait to hear both of your experiences with it.  Also, don't forget there is a special url inside that connects you to some bonus material. Would love to know more about your books so that I can help you promote them too. I'm working on a twitter account and some other things that will really help my 8 Hour Series come alive and help us all network together.

Be sure to Facebook friend me etc., etc.


----------



## Ilyhana Kate Kennedy (Jun 3, 2012)

Tammie thankyou for creating this workbook. I'm really appreciating the step by step format and the straightforward "do this, then do that". It's filling in the holes for me and really helping me to understand how to thread things together in a promotion campaign. I feel confident that I'll now find my way out of the woods with your good guidance. Thanks for generously sharing your experience with other authors.
Cheers, Ilyhana


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Ilyhana Kate Kennedy said:


> Tammie thankyou for creating this workbook. I'm really appreciating the step by step format and the straightforward "do this, then do that". It's filling in the holes for me and really helping me to understand how to thread things together in a promotion campaign. I feel confident that I'll now find my way out of the woods with your good guidance. Thanks for generously sharing your experience with other authors.
> Cheers, Ilyhana


I am so thrilled that you have found value in the book. Thank you so much for sharing your experience with me I am delighted. I wish you the absolute best success with your book and your publishing career. 
Tammie


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be able to show off my new cover soon, the first and probably most difficult part of chapter 1, for me anyway.


----------



## Tiffany_Rose (Jun 7, 2012)

Tammie, 

I'm on my second read through now, implementing some things. Thanks for the tip on the Twitter tool, it's going to be a lifesaver. TweetDeck is great, but I think Twitter and the whole idea just drives me crazy. 

I'm changing my author page, updating my blurbs, rewriting my bio. I'll have a photo next week, I'm in the process of requesting reviews and I took part in the Sample Sunday here last weekend. I knew about Sample Sunday from some other blogs, but going through it here with everyone was wonderful. 

What's the topic of the next book in the series?


----------



## BooksByViolet (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for putting together such a helpful and comprehensive book   I suggest this to anybody starting out (and have a few times now).  You rock


----------



## amiee_1990 (Apr 19, 2012)

Where can i get a half decent cheap designer for a book cover?


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! I'm so excited to have so much conversation.

David, yes covers are sometimes challenging, but we will prevail. Can't wait to see the end results.

Thanks Books by Violet I appreciate your sharing your thoughts on the book.

Tiffany_Rose you have been very busy! Good for you... it feels good to be able to look back and see that's you've accomplished things and can "check" them off the list. As for the new book in the series I really don't have the title down yet, but since I've begun to think of 8 Hours as more of a program it will be the next "layer" of steps to bring you even closer to your goal. I am researching and testing strategies as fast as I can so that everyone in the "program" can benefit. We will all get where we want to be one step at a time.  Congratulations!!! I celebrate all achievements.

Aimee- I do cover design and would be happy to speak with you regarding your needs and budget. Here is a link to my Facebook page where I have a little gallery of the covers I've done. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/groups/194073034055128/

Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right. You have got one heck of a lot of people singing your praises - enough so that I had to open up my rusted money box and buy me a kindle copy. 

I need to do something to light a fire beneath my book sales...


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right. You have got one heck of a lot of people singing your praises - enough so that I had to open up my rusted money box and buy me a kindle copy.
> 
> I need to do something to light a fire beneath my book sales...


That's awesome Steve! As I've said before I'm a around so if you have any questions I'm happy to help out if I can. Wishing you much success!!!

Just a reminder that 8 Hours is also availabe for Nook...


----------



## bookuniverse (Jul 1, 2012)

fantastic post!


----------



## C_Routon (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad I went ahead and bought this even though my first book isn't released yet. I believe I'll make fewer mistakes and get most things done right the first time by going through the ideas in the book.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. Really....this is so exciting for me.  I know we all want our books to be successful, but this one is so special to me. For those of you who've already read it, I'm sure you can tell it wasn't written just to sell it was written to help others sell too. I'm like a kid in a candy store because I just go crazy every time I realize someone else has posted to this little thread, and I get to hear comments.

So, for those of you following this thread, participating in the program or even thinking about it let's make sure this space counts. Let me encourage you to use the "code url" inside the book to access the special bonus material and please be sure to fill out the information if you'd like to be considered for group type promotions. ( This also allows me to help you spread the word about your books).


Be sure to visit the "site" later this week because I'm working on some ways to help all of us promote a little better. 

Loving this and can't wait to hear what the next person has to share... I'm so proud of all of you for taking this step and taking control of your career. 

Tammie


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

New Resources to help you!!! I want to help you succeed!!

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/300583243351629/#!/pages/8-Hours-to-Jump-Start-Your-Career/372208129506988

Follow on Twitter for ideas and motivation: https://twitter.com/marketyourbooks

Join Our Blog for more even more ideas: http://8hourstoselfpublishingsuccess.blogspot.com/

Thank you to all of the authors who keep sharing their experiences. I'm working as hard as I can on installment two of the series.

Wishing you all much success!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a few authors to profile for book two in the 8 Hour Series. If you'd be interested please email me at [email protected]

Have a wonderful weekend. Happy Selling,
Tammie


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, the new cover you designed is live on Amazon!

And Carolyn worked with me on a new overview:

A man must infiltrate the hive mind, but will it cost his soul?
Travel into the far future!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Checking in to remind you that you don't have to be satisfied with lackluster book sales. With a few hour's investment in the right actionable tasks, you can change the direction of your career and build your way to steady sales without spending hours a day on social networks. You can visit your favorite fast-food restaurant today, or you can invest your value meal dollars into your career and do something that can help you turn those lackluster sales into a sparkling future.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Not FREE but worth a look....

It's time! Summer is over and over the next few months as an author you should be in preparation for the upcoming Holiday Buying Season. Now's the time to implement many of the tasks included in the 8 Hours to
Jump Start Your Career book. If you haven't already purchased it, what are you waiting for? There ARE things you can do now to help position yourself better than a large percentage of your competition, but getting your career where you want it to be doesn't come without some investment in yourself. Order your copy today and for less than a value meal you'll be on your way to managing and growing your publishing career. I don't know of any author that wouldn't enjoy selling more books and looking more professional.

NEW REVIEW

***** Fantastic step-by-step tips,, September 11, 2012 
By Secret Narrative (London, England) - See all my reviewsThis review is from: 8 Hours to Jump Start Your Career: A Step-By-Step Guide for Self-Published Authors (The 8 Hour Series) (Kindle Edition) 
This is an excellent guide for beginning authors and for those who have been established for a while. Fantastic step-by-step tips, saving a great deal of time and effort, which you can channel into your creative writing while effectively promoting your books. Highly recommended, this author is a recent discovery for me, and I intend to read more.
PS - If you only do one thing recommended in this guide, install Dropbox onto your machines, I just wish I'd done it sooner. Fabulous!

Available for Kindle or Nook

http://www.amazon.com/Hours-Jump-Start-Career-ebook/product-reviews/B0089H006A/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1CF7DRW9Q5IUZ


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking for a little help? Need an easy guide to getting your book marketed? 8 Hours to Jump Start Your Career is easy to use and simple to understand. Read the reviews!

For less than you can buy a value meal you can infuse your book marketing with techinques that will pay off now and in the future. Grab your copy today!

http://www.amazon.com/Hours-Jump-Start-Career-ebook/dp/B0089H006A/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354891233&sr=1-3&keywords=tammie+gibbs


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Take the 8 Hour Challenge and prepare now for the coming year of book sales. Don't you want to sell more books without having to spend so much time online marketing? The price has been reduced to .99 until Jan 1st then it goes back to 4.99. Don't you owe it to yourself to give it a try. Read the reviews and see what a difference it's made in the careers of other authors just like you.










http://www.amazon.com/Hours-Jump-Start-Career-ebook/dp/B0089H006A/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1356621409&sr=1-3&keywords=tammie+gibbs


----------

